# Want to report a store selling desert torts in Nevada



## Vegasjoe (Jul 31, 2010)

Bought a Desert today at a snake store at a swap meet in Nevada. I thought it was a Burmese Tort, turns out to be a Desert. Went back wanting money back and told them that I was going to keep the tort under the advice of a reptile specialist. Well they didnt go for that, cops involved, cops would not take a report, they gave me an incident number but as far as pursue I have to contact someone else. We have a tort group here but I dont think they will do anything as far as Federal, any suggestions? Thanks,


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 31, 2010)

I think if you did anything the store would say that someone brought it in and sold it to them saying it was X (Russian or whatever) and they didn't know better (probably what happened actually)...I doubt that anything would happen. You might be able to contact the Nevada Fish & Wildlife Office (http://www.fws.gov/nevada/desert_tortoise/) about it though and see if they will scare the pet store. You at least need to report that you have it and do whatever paperwork on it so you don't get in trouble in the future. I'd personally want to go back in there and make sure that this was a one time thing (snoop on them). Are you planning to keep it? I'd at least want to know the full story from the pet store on how they acquired it and give them the benefit of the doubt they didn't know they were doing anything wrong. To them, you wanted your money back and a free tort, so I can see a bit on their side of the story as well as yours as to they were dong something illegal and misleading a customer.


----------



## Vegasjoe (Jul 31, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> I think if you did anything the store would say that someone brought it in and sold it to them saying it was X (Russian or whatever) and they didn't know better (probably what happened actually)...I doubt that anything would happen. You might be able to contact the Nevada Fish & Wildlife Office (http://www.fws.gov/nevada/desert_tortoise/) about it though and see if they will scare the pet store. You at least need to report that you have it and do whatever paperwork on it so you don't get in trouble in the future. I'd personally want to go back in there and make sure that this was a one time thing (snoop on them). Are you planning to keep it? I'd at least want to know the full story from the pet store on how they acquired it and give them the benefit of the doubt they didn't know they were doing anything wrong. To them, you wanted your money back and a free tort, so I can see a bit on their side of the story as well as yours as to they were dong something illegal and misleading a customer.



Thank you, a lot of people have read the post and your the first to reply. The person called me all kinds of cuss words and threatened me because I was going to let authorities know about this. He is a scum bag and cares nothing for torts just money. )


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Aug 1, 2010)

Definitely contact the Fish and Game. You can also contact the Better Business Bureau and make a complaint. You should definitely get your money back. Desert tortoises cannot be sold - the tort technically belongs to the state and it is illegal to sell them. You can get a tag for the tort from the Fish and Game, so you can still keep him. You should also make a complaint to the police if he physically threatened you. Let us know who this is, and I'm sure there are people on here who can make some complaints as well. FYI - you cannot be held for slander or libel when telling the truth.)


----------



## Laura (Aug 3, 2010)

can you post pics of the tort so we can see what it looks like? 
More nfo is needed. I d go back or send soemone else and see if more are being sold, play dumb and get as much info as possible.


----------

